# Juniper Network-Connect client (VPN over SSL)



## poffio (Sep 24, 2015)

Good afternoon to all,

This is my first post on FreeBSD forum 

I'm trying to get working the juniper Network-Connect client from command line, using the Linux binary compatibility and collecting some broken libraries.

Under Centos 7 x64, I've used the client with success without using Java but only using the executable `ncsvc`. Unfortunately on FreeBSD it does not work for a platform specific issue.

The authentication via SSL is OK but in the log appear these lines and the connection is closed

```
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] rmon.error Failed to open /proc/net/route. Error 2 (routemon.cpp:1203)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] rmon.info  Collecting latest routes from the system(routemon.cpp:1468)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] rmon.error Failed to open /proc/net/route. Error 2 (routemon.cpp:1203)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] rmon.error Failed to find a route for xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx(routemon.cpp:1481)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] session.error add IVE route failed (session.cpp:424)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] session.info disconnecting from xxxxxx with reason 6 (session.cpp:581)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] adapter.info closing tun adapter FFFFFFFF (adapter.cpp:811)
ncsvc[p1884.t1884] sysdeps.info restoring DNS settings... (sysdeps.cpp:951)[/SIZE]
```

Unfortunately under FreeBSD /proc/net/route does not exist. Even if I manually create the /proc/net/route I've furthers errors like these:


```
ncsvc[p1194.t1194] rmon.error Failed to add route: dest x.x.x.x mask 255.255.255.255, gw 0.0.0.0 dev em0. Error 22, fd = 7 (routemon.cpp:976)
ncsvc[p1194.t1194] rmon.error Failed to add a route to the IVE's next hop gateway (routemon.cpp:2035)
ncsvc[p1194.t1194] session.error add IVE route failed (session.cpp:424)[/SIZE]
```
Without a real port I think there is no way to have the client working.

Do you known if is there a port of this client (network connect) supporting the Juniper SSL-VPN? Or compatible client...

Thank you,
regards

Fabio.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2015)

poffio said:


> Unfortunately under FreeBSD /proc/net/route does not exist. Even if I manually create the /proc/net/route I've furthers errors like these:


linprocfs(5).


----------



## poffio (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
Mounting linprocfs under /compat/linux/proc/net iI can find only dev but nothing regarding route information (route file not found). After that, even creating manually a readable route file under /proc/net/, `ncsvc` is not able to add the secured route on the client then disconnect session and the tunnel is not established :-(
Probably due to different syntax between lLinux and freebsdFreeBSD.

Regards,
Fabio


----------



## poffio (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi to all,
I've found that OpenConnect has added Juniper VPN SSL support and it works as expected.

Thank you for your help! 

Regards,
Fabio.


----------

